# Selling honey on the worldmarket



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Most smaller producers just sell localy.
The effort and cost to market globaly isn't worth it unless you are dealing in hundreds on tonnes.
Large commercial beekeepers usually sell thier crop to a co-operative that does the global marketing for them. however, this involves binding contracts and there are many pro's and con's about being locked in to them. 
Do market globaly yourself, you usually would work with a commodities broker, as contacting off shore buyers would be simple, but one does not trust strangers with tens of thousands of dollars.
Buyers and sellers, here and over seas are easy enough to find over the internet. 
A lot of research must also go into the aplicable countrys import and export laws. Mistakes are costly. 
As for price, honey is an internationaly traded commodity. Like wheat, or oil, or coffee, the price fluctuates. Locking in shipments is a nessisary requirement. The risks of the price suddenly dropping, can bankrupt you. The possiblity of the price skyrocketing, can make your fortunes. Commodity trading in any market is risky to say the least, and a comprehensive understanding of the gobal market, including supply and demand, political situations abroad, who's under embargo or sanctions and who's not, is crucial to your survival.
( This is where brokers earn their pay. )


hope this helps.

[email protected]

John Russell


----------

